# Twisted Kitless



## greeneyedblackcat (May 2, 2009)

So there I was minding my own business watching TV and Wham-O Hells Kitchen comes on and gives me my next twisted pen idea. I'm not a demonic pen crafter but I am in a medieval mood lately so here it is. My own kitless version of a pitchfork immortalized in a pen. It is stainless and Bloodwood and has a parker insert, the crown turns to extend the pen, I twisted it to give it a little style. Hope you like it>>>>>>>>JK


----------



## DurocShark (May 4, 2009)

Knock it off! You're making the rest of us look bad!



Ok, not really. Sweet pen!


----------



## programmergeek (May 5, 2009)

Wow that is nice. I would know just who to give it to   Good thing I can't make that or I would be in trouble.


----------



## cnirenberg (May 7, 2009)

Jim,
Chef would be pleased.  Now for the rest of us..... Great job.  As for me I like the medieval theme.  Keep it up!


----------

